# Dual mass flywheel



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Guys , has anyone done a conversion and used a dual mass flywheel or have any ideas on possible problems. My next donor choice has a dual mass as standard and am thnking of retaining the clutch. My initial thought would be that the motor (kostov 11") and a 1200amp controller would tear it apart fairly quickly!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd be finding out if there is an aftermarket ordinary flywheel, or a suitable one from an older model.

My ICE car had a Dual Mass Flywheel. At the first clutch change I had it swapped out for a conventional one as it was cheaper and wouldn't need replacing along with the clutch each time.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

jackbauer said:


> Guys , has anyone done a conversion and used a dual mass flywheel or have any ideas on possible problems. My next donor choice has a dual mass as standard and am thnking of retaining the clutch. My initial thought would be that the motor (kostov 11") and a 1200amp controller would tear it apart fairly quickly!


My VW TDI Beetle had a dual mass flywheel. So I am assuming that if the flywheel can handle a diesel then it should handle an electric motor. BUT, when I put a chip in my TDI to gain more power I went from 90 hp to 125 and the ground the little dual mass flywheel could not keep things tight and connected. The clutch slipped pretty badly. It was recommended to go with the VW G60 Corrado Clutch and flywheel. Reason being that you could get stronger pressure plates and performance clutch discs to help hold the extra torque. The stock Dual Mass flywheels don't have performance aftermarket pressure plates and clutches. 

I think the flywheel could handle the torque with no problem but the pressure plate may be an issue. Might want to check it out. They might have performance pressure plates now. They did not when I chipped my TDI. I have the single mass G60. The Dual Mass was for the pulsing diesel engine so you did not get that pulse feel back into the vehicle. It is like having springs on the clutch disc itself but beefier so they do it with the flywheel. I do not think it is needed but then again it might help take up that initial jolt of torque and keep things together if you have a strong pressure plate. 

Pete 

I'd say give it a spin. Watch out for a slipping clutch under full out throttle.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. Will see how it works out. I may just go clutchless in the end anyway.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Guys , has anyone done a conversion and used a dual mass flywheel or have any ideas on possible problems …


My 2001 VW Jetta conversion had a dual mass flywheel – http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38895&highlight=2001+jetta

It did not behave well with the electric motor and was on a course for eminent failure. I replaced it with a solid flywheel conversion kit. – see pics in my garage entry.

Cheers.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

I am going clutchless with my Boxster for those same reasons. Had no clutchless issues with the mustang in over 10K miles




jackbauer said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Will see how it works out. I may just go clutchless in the end anyway.


----------



## PorscheFan5 (Mar 24, 2015)

JackBauer, and All,

How did your conversion go with the Dual Mass Flywheel?

I am curious to know as I am working on my Boxster conversion and will be keeping my clutch and intend to use the stock dual Mass flywheel.

Am looking to understadnd if it is worth spending the ~$600 to get a lightweight AL FW.


----------

